# Red Top vs. Black Top



## Codeman781 (Aug 23, 2003)

I am about to do a SR20DET swap on a 96 240sx, and I dont know if i should spend the extra 1000 to get the newer black top S14 or just get a regular red top S13 and use the the 1000 to put more mods on. Does anybody have any info on which one of these engines would be better?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

S14 comes with a T28. Whether its a T28 sleeve bearing or a T28 Ball bearing is anyones guess. But even a T28 sleeve bearing is better than a T25G.
Friend of mine is putting out 250 RWHP using a stock sleeve bearing T28 S14 engine (Aus spec).
Also s14 comes with VCT which is good for a bit more power - bad if you need to change cams. Although ive heard rumours that HKS have a cam set for the s14 that lets you retain the VCT


----------



## Codeman781 (Aug 23, 2003)

What about an S15 engine? i know they are expensive as hell but its also 6 speed tranny, and turn out more hp stock. or would it be better to get an S14 engine and put the 2300 price difference into more mods? and also do the S15 come with limited slip diff, and how much would it be to get one put on an S14?


----------



## Codeman781 (Aug 23, 2003)

nevermind about the S15. I just read the post about them and you all said that its hard, expensive as hell, and the 6speed is shit...but i still want to know about how much a limited slip diff. is?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i have no idea if a s15 diff would fit on the s14 but i don't really see the point in doing that since i'm pretty sure that s15 diffs would be very hard to find here in the states.

since aftermarket diffs are so f.ing expensive (around 800$), i would recommend using a used limited slip from a s14 240sx (VLSD), NA Z32, or 95-96 J30.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

It wont fit without some modification


----------



## Codeman781 (Aug 23, 2003)

So by the time you have the modifications done you have spend about the same thing as if you bought an aftermarket Diff? They do make a big difference though dont they? and who makes a good one?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

KAAZ, cusco, nismo just to name a few..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you could probably get one states side cheaper than an s15 helical from Japan


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

if you got the cash, you can put any sr in any silvia/240sx


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

the most diffcult thing about the SR swap is the wiring. that's it, really. other than that, dropping the SR in is a cinch. if you're putting a different SR into a different chassis, you'll have to face some custom fabrications like tranny mounts or what have you. but wiring is going to be hard, regardless. it'll just be harder than it should be.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

it'd be fun to do


----------

